# Difference between BGP and BGQ



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone know what the main differences are between the two engine codes? All i'm getting from my searches are that the BGP/BGQ was used in 2005.5-April2007 MKV and that the main difference is that one of these motors is a ULEV "ultra low emission vehicle" and the other one is a SULEV "super ultra low emission vehicle" other than that i see no other differences, the engines share the same characteristics 148hp and 166lb tq. I believe the MKV from may 2007 and up use the CBT and CBU engines which are the ones that produce 168hp and 170 lb tq. If there is anyone out there with more info as to what the main differences are, if any between the BGP/BGQ that would be helpful!


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

The only difference is with emissions. BGP is Federal standard and BGQ is California. BGP engine code has an O2 sensor behind the 3 way catalytic converter and the BGQ has an additional O2 sensor in the center of the 3 way catalytic converter and the converter is larger. Wiring harnesses between each is slightly different due to this, both at the O2 sensor end and the ECU end. Mechanically they are otherwise the same.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you soo much for finally straightening this out for me! All the forums i've read up on this topic keep insisting that the bgq had more horsepower than the bgp, but when you look at the factory specs of both engines, they mechanically identical. :beer:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Schwarz_Jetta said:


> Thank you soo much for finally straightening this out for me! All the forums i've read up on this topic keep insisting that the bgq had more horsepower than the bgp, but when you look at the factory specs of both engines, they mechanically identical. :beer:


No problem. Also note that the differences between the newer CBTA and CBUA engine codes is similarly with emissions. But there are mechanical differences between the BGx and CBxA engines, most significantly where CAM timing chain issues were resolved. There may have been some timing chain fixes to the later BGP/Q engines (between 2007 and 2009), but I can't say for certain. Also, the engine wiring harness and ECU is totally different on the newer engine codes. MAF is also gone.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

zevion said:


> No problem. Also note that the differences between the newer CBTA and CBUA engine codes is similarly with emissions. But there are mechanical differences between the BGx and CBxA engines, most significantly where CAM timing chain issues were resolved. There may have been some timing chain fixes to the later BGP/Q engines (between 2007 and 2009), but I can't say for certain. Also, the engine wiring harness and ECU is totally different on the newer engine codes. MAF is also gone.


Thanks for that info as well! Any info on how the CBTA/CBUA make 20+hp then the BGP/BGQ motors?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

My guess is engine management is better with the newer ME17 ECU and the MAF isn't in the intake tract restricting airflow. That is to say, my suspicion is that the long motor (i.e., block and head) has nothing to do with the power gains. But perhaps someone in the know can chime in.


----------

